# Why are we labeled here as "Huckers and Jibbers"???



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

yeah, read the thread title - why the hel! does the Urban/DJ/Park forum label us as "huckers and jibbers"??? who wrote this? somebody from the 29'er forum? 
does anybody else feel the same way? 
"hucker" sounds like a cheesy over used FR term 
and "jibber" well, I just don't know, I've used it much more in the snowboarding sense than whenever riding street on my bike. 

so why are we labeled this way?? Other not-knowing groms or outside viewers might actually start referring to us as just this, unless we get it changed... who is the moderator for this forum anyway, I've asked in other threads, but with absolutely no reply! just like the stupid "DH bike for urban" Sticky, why the hell is that still up there?

so, anyway, what should be there instead? I vote for just straight up, "the badmammajammas of mtbr!" haha, or the "radskidders" or "pop&locker hop-trotters" maybe even, "reading the manual won't tell you how"...
let's hear what you got!

at least something reasonable, like "street-shredders and dirt diggers" or something like that.


----------



## dhallilama (Oct 10, 2006)

the only time i used "jibber" in a sentence was when talking about fly fishing.... (that was also the day i realized i needed to move out of the sticks and back to the city)

still dont know what the hell it means when about bikes...


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

yeah i definetly use jib and huck a lot more for snowboarding then biking . Come to think of it only time i use huck for biking is when some dude flys off like a 50 ft cliff


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> so, anyway, what should be there instead? I vote for just straight up, "the badmammajammas of mtbr!"


yes!

plus one vote


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

i totally agree here....i have noticed the whole "huckers and jibbers" thing and it doesn't portray DJ/Street/Park riding at all...should atleast be something better thought out. also i would like to know who the moderator for this forum is as well? i looked at the list of the moderators a few weeks ago and noticed that unless im missing something...there isn't one for this forum. i dont know if that is possible but there was no listing for it that i saw. 

so yes i agree...this forum does need more attention i think. there are tons of awesome things going on here that should be recognized. i dig MTBR, its the only forum site that i spend anytime on really...but there needs to be some more attention here..


----------



## stilesp (Jan 17, 2006)

Shut your jibber and get the huck out of here.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I recentely PMed downhillfaster about a thread title over here, and we was able to change it, maybe he has the power to change the forume title up a bit?


----------



## bitterrider (Sep 21, 2006)

how bout "a buch of guys who would pimp slap your mom if they were given the chance"


----------



## Watson605 (Sep 30, 2006)

I agree, change it.


----------



## AW_ (Jan 3, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> yeah, read the thread title - why the hel! does the Urban/DJ/Park forum label us as "huckers and jibbers"??? who wrote this? somebody from the 29'er forum?


I am with you 100%.

Huckers and jibbers might be appropriate title for skiboarding snowboarding, but even then it would be stupid and out of date (IMO). Oh well, at least we have a K2 forum!

Anyways... see you suckas later. I am going to go an huck some loading docks. Maybe jib a thing or two along the way.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> .... "hucker" sounds like a cheesy over used FR term....


well, i am cheesy and overused.....


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> yeah, read the thread title - why the hel! does the Urban/DJ/Park forum label us as "huckers and jibbers"??? ..


i am confused, we are the Urban/DJ/Park forum and we don't lable ourselves like that.


BikeSATORI said:


> who wrote this? somebody from the 29'er forum?....


was there a thread i missed?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

the badmammajammas of mtbr gets another vote!


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Along the same lines as what bikeSATORI said, but how 'bout

"We're those guys your mom warned you about"


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> Along the same lines as what bikeSATORI said, but how 'bout
> 
> "We're those guys your mom warned you about"


Why not go "We're the guys with large trench coats offering you candy?"

No, maybe something better like "Those who don't always ride rubber side down."


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

How about, "Too cool for BMX"


----------



## BIGGER John (May 2, 2006)

I'm not into the title either.....
maybe the "gravity defyers" or "the MTBR air force".....
I can think of nothing else kinda gay that fits


----------



## bitterrider (Sep 21, 2006)

Were the crowd that is most likely to huck loogies and smoke jibs.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i am confused, we are the Urban/DJ/Park forum and we don't lable ourselves like that. was there a thread i missed?


click on "classic forums" above, and go to the listings of forums on mtbr, then look at the little sub-title under the Urban/DJ/Park in the big list of forums... says "huckers and jibbers here." underneath the bigger "Urban/DJ/Park" title. where we got unvoluntarily labeled by someone who created this forum.
under DH/FR it just says sponsors underneath...

that's what I'm sayin', we most def' didn't label ourselves like that...

we are like the minority of MTBR... fight the power, the man is trying to label us! raise your fist and march around!



> well, i am cheesy and overused.....


no intent to stereotype there.. but hey, nothin' wrong with gettin' moldy or blown out - hahaha, well, now that I read that, unless you're talkin' about your gf... whoa :eekster:


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

bitterrider said:


> Were the crowd that is most likely to huck loogies and smoke jibs.


LOL! How about... "Mountain bike riders that actually have skill."

Or, "Riders closer in DNA to skateboarders than to roadies."


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Not "Too cool for BMX" a good amount of us are still 20 riders.


How about, "The EXTREME mountainbikers" and have it sponsered by Mountain Dew. huh huh?


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> Why not go "We're the guys with large trench coats offering you candy?"
> 
> "


SMT urbans and djs??


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i dont dig the title "jibbers" but i do huck


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

I had several ideas, but as I was typing them they just started to sound for the lack of a better word, gay. So, I'm going with the badmammajammas of mtbr.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

If I was the one writing the titles, I would look something like this:

*Urban/DJ/Park*
The Art of Concrete and Dirt

or

*Urban/DJ/Park*
Blood, Sweat, and Shovels


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

sittingduck said:


> If I was the one writing the titles, I would look something like this:
> 
> *Urban/DJ/Park*
> The Art of Concrete and Dirt
> ...


oh hey, very nice! :thumbsup:

a little long, but another I just came up with, "shred is our religion, flow is our faith, 2 wheels are our tools of prayer, cops ban us from our temples, to keep us out of their hair..." 

you know, now that I think about it, I don't care much for "Urban" either, but I'm not gonna get picky. I use "Street" more, and "urban" sounds to me more like "urban commuting" or riding a fixie messenger bike... maybe it's just me...


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

jib was coined for mountain bikers by thor wixom. who i feel made an ass out of him self when he tried to explain why he started calling it jibbing. he explains that he feels what we ride (street and such) is somethign new and differnt and there for should have a new and unique name. therefore he stole the name off of something already in exsistence, from snowboarding....pretty new and original there Thor... 

i believe hucking orginally got stuck wiht us from the idiots back in the day whose idea of urban was throwing them selves down stairs and off ledges. in really nasty not fuild fashions. since then we've kinda had that image/the name has stuck. i dont like it. hucking has always been drops and sh!t of that nautre, jibbing has always been a dumb term that i'm pissed got thrown in to our world. riding street is riding street, urban works too, if you dont understand what i mean when i say i ride street, well then i dont really care. dirt jumping is dirt jumping, plain and simple, very self explainitory.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Ooh, how bout this?

Urban/DJ/Park
If you have a tight riding suit, than you can go fvck yourself.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

or just the admin is to lazy and thought "jibbing" was cool when jib came out and he/she just hasnt changed it. I say urban/dj/park read the fvcking forum name, dumbarse


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

dirtyharry said:


> Ooh, how bout this?
> 
> Urban/DJ/Park
> If you have a tight riding suit, than you can go fvck yourself.


Gawd dang roadies! :skep:


----------



## AW_ (Jan 3, 2006)

dirtyharry said:


> than you can go


then

not than

who cares what / how other people ride

no reason to be hostile


----------



## AW_ (Jan 3, 2006)

sittingduck said:


> *Urban/DJ/Park*
> The Art of Concrete and Dirt


Much better, I like this.


----------



## AW_ (Jan 3, 2006)

zerossix said:


> jib was coined for mountain bikers by thor wixom. who i feel made an ass out of him self when he tried to explain why he started calling it jibbing. he explains that he feels what we ride (street and such) is somethign new and differnt and there for should have a new and unique name. therefore he stole the name off of something already in exsistence, from snowboarding....pretty new and original there Thor...
> 
> i believe hucking orginally got stuck wiht us from the idiots back in the day whose idea of urban was throwing them selves down stairs and off ledges. in really nasty not fuild fashions. since then we've kinda had that image/the name has stuck. i dont like it. hucking has always been drops and sh!t of that nautre, jibbing has always been a dumb term that i'm pissed got thrown in to our world. riding street is riding street, urban works too, if you dont understand what i mean when i say i ride street, well then i dont really care. dirt jumping is dirt jumping, plain and simple, very self explainitory.


Hucking is a good word but in my mind is requires some type of a kicker and is almost exclusively found in the backwoods snow / dirt. That is my interpretation anyways. The term never enters my mind on concrete.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

hardrockcromo said:


> SMT urbans and djs??


*chuckles*


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

sittingduck said:


> If I was the one writing the titles, I would look something like this:
> 
> *Urban/DJ/Park*
> The Art of Concrete and Dirt
> ...


either of these would be perfect


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Alright, now here's a plan!

apparantly NO admin's or Mod's have noticed anything here yet... so no attention is being payed to our little "ghetto" of mtbr, as usual. We are the Back alley boys/girls, growin' up hard, we must be taken down hard!
So, in order to draw them into the chaos and anarchy that is the urban/dj/park forum, we must take it to the extreme!
Everyone must simultaneously make up 3 pointless threads that have nothing to do with anything, are completely and shamefully vulgar and profane, and randomly show pictures of classic tennis players and victorian oil lamps! (according to my colleague who I've hired for this stragety, and his advanced calculations, this should equal out to approx. 12 threads, just enough throw off the servers!) This in return may get us all reported to a Mod! Or in the case that our immensly overloaded 12 threads goes unnoticed, we can use a decoy made-up screen name to report and draw attention... Once the admin's/mod's come into the slum here that we call home, we all break loose, repeating the same thing in every forum room on the board!!! muahahaha! We don't have the numbers to fight the power, but with the man coming down aimed on one area alone, we can fight with good-timing and tactics!
stretch your fingers rippers and shredders, cuz' the keyboard goes clickety-clack when the time comes to take this board back! cock my glock, and pop, pop, pop! Oh no wait, that was a different forum, sorry for the mix-up...

DOWN WITH THE MISREPRESENTATION AND DISCRIMINATION OF OUR PEOPLE! WE WILL NO LONGER ACCEPT SOCIETY AS LABELING US AS HUCKER NOR JIBBER!!


yeah, you know, either that or we could just find a moderator and ask nicely.  




(please don't do anything instructed above. if you can't tell, it's just a joke, and I don't want to get banned. haha...)


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> Alright, now here's a plan!
> 
> apparantly NO admin's or Mod's have noticed anything here yet... so no attention is being payed to our little "ghetto" of mtbr, as usual. We are the Back alley boys/girls, growin' up hard, we must be taken down hard!
> So, in order to draw them into the chaos and anarchy that is the urban/dj/park forum, we must take it to the extreme!
> ...


I was completely ready to make up three pointless threads. And then you completely shattered that dream... :cryin: :cryin: :cryin:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

That would've been hella funny to do.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

ha, i woulda done it.....cept we all would be banned


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

free rider said:


> ha, i woulda done it.....cept we all would be banned


There comes a time when we must make "individual" sacrifices for the good of the greater


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Cabdoctor said:


> There comes a time when we must make "individual" sacrifices for the good of the greater


Nice. send out the footsoldiers. The revolution will not be televised, so catch it here. :thumbsup:


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Because

1. I vomit violently

2. I'm a realy good sailor 




sailor


----------



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

This may clear a few thing's up http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=19395&goto=nextoldest


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

Sudden_Judgement said:


> This may clear a few thing's up http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=19395&goto=nextoldest


how is that thread at all insightful?


----------



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

zerossix said:


> how is that thread at all insightful?


He refers to Urban MTB as Jibbing, this is an old old thread. Before the urban park dj forum. Look at the title.


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

Sudden_Judgement said:


> He refers to Urban MTB as Jibbing, this is an old old thread. Before the urban park dj forum. Look at the title.


so? your crediting that guy with the creation of the term?


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

zerossix said:


> so? your crediting that guy with the creation of the term?


Duh. Everybody knows that jibbing started in Hong Kong.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

_If you do DJ/Park_ in a tight riding suit . . .


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Cru Jones said:


> Duh. Everybody knows that jibbing started in Hong Kong.


but due to the lack of patent laws, all of their "jib" power was sold off in cheap rip-off copies, and they could not claim it as their own. quite a tragic story...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

dirtyharry said:


> _If you do DJ/Park_ in a tight riding suit . . .


I would if I could.


----------



## Watson605 (Sep 30, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> I would if I could.


:cornut: :cornut: :cornut:


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

If you wear a spandex roadie suit . . .


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> but due to the lack of patent laws, all of their "jib" power was sold off in cheap rip-off copies, and they could not claim it as their own. quite a tragic story...


there is a tear running down my cheek


----------



## americanethics (Dec 1, 2005)

if they were to change it to street/park/dj, then there would be far less "huckers and jibbers" on here


----------



## Dice (Jun 5, 2006)

Not to burst your bubbles guys, but you don't own this forum. Actually, you shuold be greatful this is a free independent forum for all us "huckers" & "jibbers" to get together and shoot the sh;t. So what, Our section description doesnt match the title, big whoop. 'Least we got a section to look at! I don't wanna talk about trails when some XC guy thinks im talkin about goin' on a joy ride in the woods enjoying nature...:madman:


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Dice said:


> Not to burst your bubbles guys, but you don't own this forum. Actually, you shuold be greatful this is a free independent forum for all us "huckers" & "jibbers" to get together and shoot the sh;t. So what, Our section description doesnt match the title, big whoop. 'Least we got a section to look at! I don't wanna talk about trails when some XC guy thinks im talkin about goin' on a joy ride in the woods enjoying nature...:madman:


wait.... you mean you didn't sign the contract upon mtbr.com registration where you became sole owner of .025% of a share of stock? we all own this shift b-chach!
just kidding, chill out though. we don't need a smack of reality... most of us just need something to do while it's too cold and muddy to go out and ride, but not enough snow to bust out the shredstick.... well, those of us who live in areas where "season" has a definition...


----------



## afterbangin (Oct 18, 2006)

seriously. 

i hate even being called a mountain biker with the type of people who come out to parks on downhill bikes and 20" rockhoppers with 8" forks. 

street/park/dirt 

thats all there is to be said.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

we lose. mislabeled by society for EVER.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> we lose. mislabeled by society for EVER.


for every label you defy, you grow a little...let us all grow a little.

i dont know what i meant by that, so just smile and nod, and pretend it made sense


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

free rider said:


> for every label you defy, you grow a little...let us all grow a little.
> 
> i dont know what i meant by that, so just smile and nod, and pretend it made sense


haha, nice!


----------



## wizzkidforever (Oct 3, 2006)

That would be pretty sweet to get it changed just for fun. We should set up a poll and have some people think of names.


----------

